# Ludwigia sp?



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

leaves are green on top, red on bottom. grows like crazy in Walstad-type setup.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _L. repens _ x _L. arcuata _


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! That's definitely what it looks like...


----------

